# Hill Archers open house



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

It looks like we are going to have an open house at the Hill AFB archery club on April 25th. Everyone is welcome to come up and see our range and what we have to offer. There will be a free 3-d shoot from 9:00- 4:00 and the public is welcome. You will need to let one of the club members know so that we can make arrangements with the security forces for that day. Once you are sponsored on you will be able to join the club and get your own range card so you can access the club at anytime without special arrangements. This is new to the public and there are a few hoops to jump through but it is a great club and a great range. 

When we get the flyers made up I'll post one on here. 
If you have any question send me a PM and I'll try to answer them.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Same day as the UWN BBQ at Lee Kay. :?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

That's gonna cause some schedule conflicts because I planned on being at the Bar-B-que this year and I'm a member of the Hill Archery Club. Whats a guy to do???? :lol:


----------



## TLB (Jul 13, 2008)

Elk,

I would be very interested in finding out more about your club, and joinging. I live in Clinton and somewhere close by to shoot would be great. If you have any other details please PM.

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## Mtnland1 (Feb 4, 2009)

I also would be interested in the club and joining please pm me with more info. thanks


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Here is a little update on the open house. We are going to have demo bows from Hoyt, Matthews, Browning, PSE, and possibly Alpine, Martin and Bear. There will also be a 22 target 3D course that IS FREE. We are trying to put together some clinics on how to set up and tune your bow. Times are going to be from 9:00 to 5:00. We will also be selling burgers and drinks so you can shoot and eat up there. We'll be there rain or shine, were going to have some canopies set up just in case it's bad weather, so come up and see what we have to offer. The membership is now open to the public. 

If you need acces to the base let me know and I can get you access for the day.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Ahhhhhhhhhhh choices, Free BBQ with members of the best forum in the country or buy a dried up burger from some wanna be Robin Hood. How's that fer messin with the forum BBQ date. O*-- *OOO* <<--O/ 














:wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## hitman archery (Mar 29, 2009)

i would love to make it but its the weekend of the Cache Archers Harware Ranch shoot. i am committed to be there with my club. 
But i would love to make it to your range this summer
My brother lives near hill, I let him know about your club.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Bump

I'm planning on going out to the base for a couple of hours then its down to the UNW Bar-B-Que to finally put some faces to the names off here, I missed last years get together.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

how do you get to the range from the South Gate?


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Mojo, I'll be the one running around in a Browning Archery shirt, stop by and introduce your self.


Stablebuck, From the South gate, turn right after you enter and go around to the east side of the runways. Past the golf course about 1/4 mile there is some new construction going on on your left inside the fence. Right about there you'll seee a road on your right (there will be a sign to the range there and there is a sign that reads archery hunt in progress in this area), follow that road down the hill heading north west and you'll go past the big golf ball looking radar tower. Continue down that road to the end and when you see the flag flying and a bunch of cars you'll be there.
We will be there rain or shine so come on up.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

thank you kind sir!


----------

